# Prayer request



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

Please send up your prayers for former GON Bro, TP. He is fighting cancer. He and his young daughter needs all of our prayers.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 8, 2019)

Will do


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 8, 2019)

Prayers sent.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 8, 2019)

Met him years ago at Hamburg state park. His post would make me laugh often. I will say a prayer for him and his daughter. Thanks for letting us no sir.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 8, 2019)

Sad news. Prayers sent Bo$$.  I got some good pictures of her giving JB the what not at that place by chateau elan.


----------



## lagrangedave (Nov 8, 2019)

You still out there Leah? We had a time with TP at Hamburg.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> You still out there Leah? We had a time with TP at Hamburg.



She liked my magic tricks Dave.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks for the prayers. Prayer is very powerful.


----------



## Evanschd (Nov 8, 2019)

Praying for TP now


----------



## JB0704 (Nov 8, 2019)

I hated to hear this.  He will be in my families prayers.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 11, 2019)

Prayers sent. Keep sending all y’all can!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 11, 2019)

Lifting prayers daily for TP. He is one fine fella and one heck of a good Daddy. Glad to have met him. He makes me laugh!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 11, 2019)

Done.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Prayers sent,,,,must have been before my time,,,,


----------



## crackerdave (Nov 11, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> You still out there Leah? We had a time with TP at Hamburg.



We need to have another gathering at Hamburg Park.That was fun!


----------



## oops1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Really hate hearing this.Lifting TP and family up in prayer.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 18, 2019)

Ttt


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 23, 2020)

Still Praying for T.P.


PFT


----------



## NoOne (Jan 23, 2020)

Praying for God's mercy and grace to all.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 27, 2020)

Still praying......


----------



## fredw (Jan 27, 2020)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> Please send up your prayers for former GON Bro, TP. He is fighting cancer. He and his young daughter needs all of our prayers.


Prayers!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2020)

Prayers daily for T.P.


----------



## bigelow (Nov 1, 2020)

Just heard some good news our friend TP is in remission.  Prayers do get answered.


----------

